# Relacore



## MayfieldFan (May 24, 2003)

What do you think about this new product which claims to help with stress, anxiety, and weight loss around the stomach area?"Relacore"You can view it at www.relacore.com or search for it on seach engine.thanks,it sure does sound too good to be true..


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - When you look at the ingredients it's just vitamins, minerals, and some herbal supplements. It's not geared specifically to IBS but is supposed to reduce abdominal fat by acting as a stress-reducer. I'd be very skeptical.Best,Heather


----------

